

Citius IT system stops Portuguese courts since Sep 1 - galfarragem
http://newssourcesonline.blogspot.com/2014/09/looking-for-citius-news-journal.html

======
galfarragem
The info about this subject is quite scarce in english. Resuming: Recently it
was approved big changes in portuguese judicial system. To allow that changes,
the IT system had to be updated. This system (Citius/Habilis) was developed in
late 90's in VBase 6. Old developers are gone and the new ones are taking time
to catch up.. Courts are almost stopped since Sep 1.

[http://observador.pt/especiais/tribunais-mudam-mas-nao-
conse...](http://observador.pt/especiais/tribunais-mudam-mas-nao-conseguem-
sair-mesmo-citius/) (content in portuguese)

